# SAD uses crystal DNP



## SAD

Not meth you asshole, DNP.  Although either would make you lose weight, lol.

Will be running 250mg/day of crystalline DNP for the next 2-4 weeks, depending on comfort level and health.  Taking a smorgasbord of supplements that I'll get around to listing later.

Started yesterday, and got some before pictures yesterday as well.

Stats right now are:
6'2.75"
291lbs
Bodyfat is ???  (y'all tell me, I feel like it's not egregious, maybe ~18%?)

Goals from this run:
Net about 10lbs weightloss, hopefully mostly if not all fat.
Drop 3-5% bodyfat (possible?)


Anyway, here's the pics.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Those pics don't do you justice..

Don't kid yourself looking at those pics guys... SAD is as wide as a fucking trailer.

Now that the homo is over with - SAD just make sure you have an anti-oxidant. Lucky for me blueberries are the only fruit I really like. They are great for energy too.

Keep hydrated and good luck SAD.


----------



## SAD

Yeah, I don't worry too much about pics being able to capture my width and thickness.  If I had my wife in the picture with me as contrast, y'all would think I was a Titan.


----------



## DF

Looking strong brother! Like a big hairless gorilla!

Yea, get the wife in the pic topless cause I like boobies.

Best of luck with the DNP!


----------



## Bro Bundy

I think your a big fucker!Im interested in the list of supps your planning to take with this


----------



## Yaya

6"2, 291.. you're a big boy!

you look like a tight end


----------



## Four1Thr33

Fuck man abs on a 19% if that est was good from u thats inpressive.  I have never seen that before.    Huge mofo


----------



## Jawey

Holy shit my mouth dropped when I saw the 291! I cant even imagine you being sub 10% BF! Lookin good bro!


----------



## SFGiants

You look around 12% BF and IMO lean enough!


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> You look around 12% BF and IMO lean enough!




lmao never ask a PL to judge your body comp...  He's not a lard ass by any means but that ain't no 12%


----------



## AndroSport

I just got measured at 11.8% BF and still cant really see abs. I guess its just the spots that my body carries the extra fat. I have a little bit below my belly button that seems to never go away.

Looking good brother. I'm trying to get back to looking like a shaved down silverback like you but want to be leaner than I have in the past this time around. Nice work bro I'm sure this will shred you up! 

Looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## LeanHerm

I'd do you!!! Lol


----------



## 63Vette

Log that shit and I am subbed. Have some on the way for me and bigger....  we're next!

Looking beastly bro.... and I predict if you run it 18 days you will lose 15 lbs. plus.

You are built like a bigger version of me. I am 5'9.5" and 200lbs.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Spongy

The DNP party continues!!!  EYAYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> lmao never ask a PL to judge your body comp...  He's not a lard ass by any means but that ain't no 12%



If not damn close.


----------



## 63Vette

SFGiants said:


> If not damn close.




I have to agree with SFG on this one... at 10 your abs are usually pretty evident and he has some etching... his arms are lean... not a ton of water... I think SFG is spot on here... Hell, we may have a bodybuilder in the making if we can get him away from all that silly 'powerlifting' stuff...lol


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Jada

Damn sad ur a big guy! At 5'6 I'm right under ur:-0
Following ur log brother!!!


----------



## JOMO

"Aint nothing but a DNP party"!

I think your def lower bf that you think. But subbed brother.


----------



## 63Vette

"I'm down with DNP, yea, you know me..."

LOL,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy

63Vette said:


> "I'm down with DNP, yea, you know me..."
> 
> LOL,
> Vette




Who's down with dnp Every last homie!! lol


----------



## #TheMatrix

If I didnt have a bulk cycle planned for feb I would jump on the dnp party.  But its not too cold here this year.  Ill wait till next season
Keep us posted bro


----------



## pirovoliko

Looking good bro...Not too familiar with DNP until now...Is 3-5% BF possible in under a month? That would be incredible


----------



## SAD

Where do I start?  Lol.   First off, thank you all for the encouraging words.

The fact that you can see some semblance of abs on me is not a very good indicator of my bodyfat, because I am genetically gifted with abs that sit ON TOP of my belly fat, or rather, I should say that my belly fat is not subcutaneous, it's visceral.  A better indicator of my bodyfat percentage is in my face (you're not gonna see it) and my love handles (check out the pic of my back).  I'm certainly not 12%, but 18% might have been a stretch as well.  I would rather guess too high then too low and have my expectations skewed the wrong way.

Christosterone, I will never be a bodybuilder.  I have great respect for bodybuilders and what they do, but it's not for me.  Besides not being gifted with aesthetic muscles and being too tall, I LOVE to eat, so it's three strikes and I'm out.  Thanks for the vote of confidence though.

It's funny how we are as lifters.  I see these pictures and I wonder how I'm as heavy as I am when I don't look very big or thick, but I'm not terribly fat either.  I know what the scale says and how people look at me in real life, but then I see a picture of a guy like Dan Green who weighs 220 and he looks like a monster.  Trips me out a touch, but then I realize that what truly matters is progressing every year, every month, every week, every day.  We can't think about other people or what they think/see in us.  We can learn from them, but in the end, it is me and me alone that determines my success.

BrotherBundy, here's the list of supps I'm taking:

Alpha Lipoic Acid - 100mg/3x/daily
Stress B Formula by Good'N'Natural - 1tab/2x/daily.  (Contains inositol, choline, PABA, Citrus Bioflavonoids, and B-vitamins among other stuff.)
Chromium Picolinate - 200mcg/3x/daily
5-HTP with Valerian - 100mg/3x/daily
Diabetic Support Formula by Good'N'Natural - 1tab/3x/daily. (Contains ALA, Gingko Biloba, Coenzyme Q-10, Taurine, L-carnitine among other things.)
Omega 3 from ON -  4caps/3x/daily
Orange Triad Multivitamin from Controlled Labs - 4 tabs/2x/daily.  (Multivitamin that also contains a joint complex, flex complex, and digestion and immune complex.)
Super Cissus - 4caps/2x/daily
Ostarine (or at least my rat is) from MPresearch - 2 caps/day

Also drinking a bottle of the blue machine and a bottle of the green machine from Naked Juice products every day.




Thanks for following.  Today is day 3 and I have absolutely nothing to report besides slight water retention (could be my diet, who knows at this early stage).


----------



## sfstud33

Hey mate. Look forward to seeing how the dnp impacts your workout. You are about 100 lbs bigger than me so I'm thinking you should be able to do a larger dose more comfortably than I could. 

Be sure to report your sides as well as results. Looking forward to seeing how your journey works out.


----------



## Spidermannn

Look like a beast


----------



## heavydeads83

damn sad you're a big ol' bastard.  looking forward to seeing how this works out for ya.


----------



## SAD

Day 4 -  Have yet to take my fourth dose yet, but I know it's kicking at least to some extent.  I had night sweats last night in a room that nobody has any business sweating in while they're sleeping (66 degrees, one ceiling fan, one tornado fan pointing at me).  Also been shitting quite regularly.  Not that I was irregular before, but I'd say I'm shitting twice as often for the last two days.

Looking forward to the RESULTS.  Not looking forward to the sides, but at 250mg/day and my bodyweight, I shouldn't have it too bad.  Guess we'll find out.


----------



## AndroSport

Nice, keep us posted brother, any info is helpful & educational... Hoping for minimal sides for you.

I already sweat like crazy at night because I have a wife who grows icicles if the air temp goes below her body temp. Lol


----------



## 63Vette

Good stuff brother. Keep us informed of any sides, appetite problems, etc. please.... with your size you might bump the second week yes/no?

Any lethargy or loss of strength (yet)?

Following closely brother.
Respect,
Vette


----------



## SAD

AndroSport said:


> Nice, keep us posted brother, any info is helpful & educational... Hoping for minimal sides for you.
> 
> I already sweat like crazy at night because I have a wife who grows icicles if the air temp goes below her body temp. Lol



I'm in the exact same boat, brother.  My wife is a third my size (literally), and is constantly cold.  That being said, she's also a penny-pincher so we keep the heat down to 66* during the winter time.  That wasn't enough last night even with the two fans on, so I'm sure it'll only get worse.  It wasn't anything like my night sweats on tren though, so as long as it stays less than or equal to those, I can handle it no problem.



63Vette said:


> Good stuff brother. Keep us informed of any sides, appetite problems, etc. please.... with your size you might bump the second week yes/no?
> 
> Any lethargy or loss of strength (yet)?
> 
> Following closely brother.
> Respect,
> Vette



Probably not going to bump it up, just because I told myself from the jump that I was going to try to go 30 days and I only have 30 pills, so 1 per day is where I will likely stay.  I have had no appetite issues at all yet, unless you count the increased gastric emptying as an appetite issue.

Lethargy is easy for me to drive through now that I'm sleeping a full night with my CPAP, as I had gone 5 months without getting ACTUAL rest.  So any lethargy that I'm feeling (maybe a little) is paltry compared to before I had my CPAP.

Strength is still high.  I switched from my 5x5 program to a custom program which works up to a few heavy doubles for each of my lifts and then drop sets to about half the weight for two burnout sets.  For instance, today I worked up to two doubles with 545 (squat) and then dropped to 315 for 9 and then 185 for 15.  On bench I worked up to two doubles with 385 and then dropped to 225 for 21 and then 135 for 30 (I got bored and stopped).  I figured 5x5 would be too much, but if I'm still working up to 90+% of my maxes then I'll keep my strength during this run.


Will update tomorrow.  I'm feeling pretty warm right now and bedding down, so tonight could be hot.


----------



## NbleSavage

Hawt.

(no homo  )

Cheers for the log! Good start!


----------



## SAD

Day 5, lethargy is somewhat pronounced today, but that is to be expected because of an emergency at my workplace that had me called in at 4am after being up 'till midnight.

Night sweats were distinct last night.  I didn't realize I was so hot until I got up to piss.  When I laid back down, holy fuck!  My sheets and pillow were wet and cold as shit from the fans.

I don't feel terrible.  I'm still getting things done and enjoying my time awake.  I don't know who recommended it, but somebody in BB's thread mentioned taking the dose in the evening in order to endure the sides at night vs. throughout the day.  I've been doing that and I think it is effective and preferable.

I'm still kicking around the idea of kicking it up to 500mg for a week.  So 250mg/week 1, 500mg/week 2, 250mg/week 3, DONE.  Thoughts? POB?


----------



## PillarofBalance

SAD said:


> Day 5, lethargy is somewhat pronounced today, but that is to be expected because of an emergency at my workplace that had me called in at 4am after being up 'till midnight.
> 
> Night sweats were distinct last night.  I didn't realize I was so hot until I got up to piss.  When I laid back down, holy fuck!  My sheets and pillow were wet and cold as shit from the fans.
> 
> I don't feel terrible.  I'm still getting things done and enjoying my time awake.  I don't know who recommended it, but somebody in BB's thread mentioned taking the dose in the evening in order to endure the sides at night vs. throughout the day.  I've been doing that and I think it is effective and preferable.
> 
> I'm still kicking around the idea of kicking it up to 500mg for a week.  So 250mg/week 1, 500mg/week 2, 250mg/week 3, DONE.  Thoughts? POB?



Its simply a matter of how much misery you're willing to endure. If you bump to 500 and hate it, it'll take a day and a half to two days for the temp to come back down.  Fuck it. I've ran it up to 750.  Not like its gonna kill ya


----------



## 63Vette

If you do bump to 500 you will not need that third week unless you are just tolerating the dnp really well and want to finish off your supply IMO.

I wouldn't make that decision until you have a day or two back on your normal schedule to see if the lethargy was from being called in at 4am or the dnp.  

Great log bro... I dropped a little strength when I ran it but I never really knew how much was a true drop in strength (it came right back) and how much was just being too fucking tired to fart.

Much Respect Brother,
Vette


----------



## SAD

Well shit.  Now I'm throwing around all sorts of ideas.

Might titrate up to 750mg for the last few days.  Days 1-5 : 250mg/day.  Days 6-10 : 500mg/day.  Days 11-15 : 750mg/day.

Fuck it.  That's the new plan.  I can withstand any hell for 15 days.  The sooner I get it done safely, the sooner I get back to my 5x5 program.


----------



## PillarofBalance

You might want to take the 750mg days off from work.


----------



## 63Vette

PillarofBalance said:


> You might want to take the 750mg days off from work.



I can't speak for the crystallized stuff (the sides are supposed to be more tolerable) .... BUT..... No way in hell I would run 750mg of dnp powder of any quality for a day, much less a week. 500 of the yellow devil made me never want to run that shit again. 

I am with POB, if you do, take days off because you are going to want to sleep, shit, and drink all day.

I would either run 500 for the next week and be done or run 250 for the next two...  you really won't see your progress until a week after you finish bro...

Just my two cents brother.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance

63Vette said:


> I can't speak for the crystallized stuff (the sides are supposed to be more tolerable) .... BUT..... No way in hell I would run 750mg of dnp powder of any quality for a day, much less a week. 500 of the yellow devil made me never want to run that shit again.
> 
> I am with POB, if you do, take days off because you are going to want to sleep, shit, and drink all day.
> 
> I would either run 500 for the next week and be done or run 250 for the next two...  you really won't see your progress until a week after you finish bro...
> 
> Just my two cents brother.
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



I loved it! Only lasted a couple days... I was panting the whole time lol


----------



## SAD

I'm fully aware that my progress will not be seen until after I've dropped the water weight, and I assure you Vette that I am not making the decision to bump it up based on lack of visible results after 4.5 days.    I just feel that at my weight and general high tolerance of chems/drugs/etc. that I'll be fine at 750mg for a few days.

As for being off from work, that's laughable.  I work two jobs equating to roughly 80 hours per week, and I just took off three days to celebrate my anniversary, so I'll be working whether I want to or not.  :-S  Wish me luck!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Good luck, you're gonna need it. Bring a fan.  They're gonna want to know wtf is wrong with you though when you're sweating bullets.


----------



## SAD

I'm not easily unnerved, but you have me slightly nervous.  Fuck it, like I said, I can deal with just about anything for 10 days. (I think).


----------



## 63Vette

PillarofBalance said:


> Good luck, you're gonna need it. Bring a fan.  They're gonna want to know wtf is wrong with you though when you're sweating bullets.




Ditto here ^^^^^ Great log.... we are in it with you brother!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## AndroSport

Well that escalated quickly...


----------



## AndroSport




----------



## Four1Thr33

PillarofBalance said:


> You might want to take the 750mg days off from work.



Sorry disliked accendently


----------



## Four1Thr33

Soo I keep reading about wanting to shit all the time.... And food is harder to eat ? What are u shitting haha


----------



## Georgia

You're 291 pounds and you look at a low bodyfat for that weight. Looking huge bro!


----------



## SAD

Four1Thr33 said:


> Soo I keep reading about wanting to shit all the time.... And food is harder to eat ? What are u shitting haha



I am still slamming food bro.  No trouble eating, but then again, I never really do (except for on high dose drol).  I'm shitting 4-5 times per day now, and I could probably shit more if my ass weren't so raw.



Georgia said:


> You're 291 pounds and you look at a low bodyfat for that weight. Looking huge bro!



Thanks bro.  Hopefully I'll look even bigger when I'm 265 at even lower bodyfat, without losing strength.




DAY 6 -  500mg

Felt like ass all day today.  Can't blame it on anything except for DNP.  Tired, unmotivated, intestines in knots, and just a general sense of sickness.  And we all know that the 500mg has even kicked yet, so it's only going to get worse.  Make no mistake though ladies and gentlemen, I will not back down or quit.  Ain't gonna happen.  I'll ride this train and report my experience regardless.

Had a great workout this morning despite feeling like shit and sweating like an Obama supporter at an NRA meeting.  Deadlifted up to 565 for a double, then dropped to 405 for 21, which I think is a new PR or damn close to it.  After the workout, I weighed myself in my skivvies and I'm sitting at 283 even though I'm holding water.  Is that possible?  Have I lost 8 pounds WHILE retaining water?  Granted, I was badly dehydrated after the workout (my shirt was heavy with dripping sweat), but still, it seems improbable.

Last night I sweated pretty badly, but slept through it, so it wasn't too bad.  As long as I get my sleep I won't be a complete dickhead to everyone around me.

Can't think of what else to report right now, but if you have any questions just shoot.


----------



## 63Vette

Yes bro you can have lost 8lbs and be retaining water - just not as much as you started with.... but the weight loss on dnp is unreal too so who knows. Just make damn sure you are drinking enough- drink drink drink and eat some carbs and sugars too if you want them..... you are going burn the hell out of some fat bro..... good log.... keep us informed!


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33

Are u taking in a lot of fiber... I was readying its good for that shitting problem


----------



## SAD

Four1Thr33 said:


> Are u taking in a lot of fiber... I was readying its good for that shitting problem



Pretty damn impressive amounts of fiber actually.  Species Nutrition by Dave Polumbo makes a product called Fiberlyze and I've been hitting that up twice per day, along with the Naked drinks that I've been using (high in natural fruit fiber), and my total fiber each day has to be well over 50g.





Update :  Day 6 (yesterday) 500mg -

Yesterday wasn't as bad as I expected.  The night sweats were horrendous and I had some wicked nightmares, but throughout the day I felt just slightly warm and in pretty good spirits.  The shits were a little out of control again, but I expected that and dealt with it.  Weight is at 281!




Update: Day 7 500mg -

Last night was absolutely brutal.  I could not have sweated more without shriveling up into a raisin.  Been chugging water all morning and trying to get back to SOME level of normal hydration.  Also been chugging Gatorade so I can keep my electrolyte levels up.  I know Pedialyte is actually the proper ratio that our bodies need, but I haven't had a chance to hit the store yet to stock up.

Calories have been over maintenance at roughly 5000 per day.  I was advised not to change my diet at all, and I like that approach because A.) I'll need the energy and B.) I'll know whatever happens, happened because of the DNP alone.

Having some marked trouble with lethargy, so I'm looking into supplements with an ECA stack to help with energy and mobilize extra fat.

Any questions just ask (mental acuity is slightly down for a myriad of reasons).


----------



## SAD

Day 8 - 500mg

Last night was the worst yet.  Soaked through two towels, got up to pee no less than 8 times, and started the morning with a fierce headache borne of dehydration.  My appetite was solid yesterday, but my workout was brutal.  I still managed to get through it, but I had to curb the weights a touch in favor of staying conscious and regaining my breath.

I didn't understand it the first 5 or 6 days, but now I do.  DNP is fucking hell.  I have no desire to fuck.  Not because my libido is down, but because I know if I try I'll be sweating profusely, out of breath, and unable to hold myself up for very long.  Ok, so all that may be normal, but it would be even WORSE on DNP.

I haven't weighed myself since day 6, but I have to imagine I'm easily in the high 270s now.  I've got 7 more days of this and then 2-3 days to drop the water weight, so my original estimate of losing 12-15 pounds is looking to be WAY off.  I've already lost over 10 pounds and I'm still holding water.  Absolutely amazing, but potentially the worst sides I've ever experienced (tren has always been nice to me).

Getting comments about how much healthier I look already.  Which is interesting because I feel like I'm dying.  Wife is digging the disappearing waistline.  I haven't been this slender in some time, so it's a bit of an ego crusher (keep in mind I feel great when I'm thick as fuck and wide to boot, but when I look good to the outside world, I feel skinny and weak.)

Again, any questions or comments, just shoot.


----------



## 63Vette

Yep... we have a former powerlifter  turned body builder in the making here folks.... welcome to the dark side SAD, we have tren and Var. LOL Chicks dig abs brohound. 

What a great log, keep it going brother.

MUCH Respect,
Vette


----------



## JOMO

Man, you and bundy keep exciting me about the affects of DNP.

But, if I decide I will not look forward to sweating like a preist at a little league game and pissing all night. Looking forward to see the final results of your run SAD.


----------



## Bro Bundy

awesome log bro.Way better then my ghetto ass log lol


----------



## SAD

63Vette said:


> Yep... we have a former powerlifter  turned body builder in the making here folks.... welcome to the dark side SAD, we have tren and Var. LOL Chicks dig abs brohound.
> 
> What a great log, keep it going brother.
> 
> MUCH Respect,
> Vette



No sir, I'll always be a powerlifter at heart.  I don't own enough mirrors or any bikini bottoms to be a body builder.  And I have var over here on this side too!  Love me some var for increased strength without missing weight. Abs?  Who needs 'em?  Chicks dig money and power, abs are just a side note.



JOMO said:


> Man, you and bundy keep exciting me about the affects of DNP.
> 
> But, if I decide I will not look forward to sweating like a preist at a little league game and pissing all night. Looking forward to see the final results of your run SAD.



Definitely respect it and know what you're getting into.  It is not fun.



Brother Bundy said:


> awesome log bro.Way better then my ghetto ass log lol



Bro, I'm the worst logger ever.  I've started at least 4 or 5 logs between here and TID that I either let die out completely or updated once a month, lol.  This one is easy because I know I only have to do it for a little less than 3 weeks.


----------



## Hollywood72

Thanks for the updates. Sounds like hell but works like magic. Good stuff


----------



## DarksideSix

hahahahaha....."sweating like an Obama supporter at an NRA meeting"  fucking priceless!!

Keep it up bro, the results are worth it!


----------



## SAD

Update and multiple corrections - Day 10

I didn't skip day 9, I just somehow lost track of what day it was because misery knows no hours.  So I had 30 pills to start, and the original plan was 30 days at 250mg/day.  Then at day 4 I lost my mind and decided I'd bump it up to 500mg/day for week two and then back down to 250mg/day for the third and final week.  Then I went bat-shit crazy and decided I'd do 250mg/days 1-5, 500mg/days 6-10, and 750mg/days 11-15.  Well, I've tweaked it again.

I'm sick of feeling like I've got the swine flu, so I decided to speed the process up again.  It will look like this.  250mg/days 1-5, 500mg/days 6-8, 750mg days 9-13, 1g/day 14.  Yesterday, day 9, was my first day at 750mg and the lethargy today is nearly unbearable.  I got decent sleep last night, albeit I soaked through two towels and peed 5 times, but this morning when my alarm went off for work, it took me FOREVER to get going.  All I wanted to do was just lay down anywhere and sleep.

My face is remarkably thinner as is my legs, arms, and neck.  The waistline hasn't followed suit, but I think that is where I hold most of my stubborn fat and water.  Thursday will be my last day and I can't fucking wait until I'm not feeling the effects anymore.  For those of you that have run DNP, how long after your last dose until you felt better?  I'm guess Saturday or Sunday, along with the loss of the water weight.

Appetite, strangely enough for how terrible I feel, is through the roof.  I can't get enough food, and that's saying something for me.  I'd guess I was well over 6000 cals yesterday and the day before, and this morning I woke up with an intense desire to eat large quantities of everything.  I downed a dozen whole eggs (normal), an entire box of Kashi Cinnamon shredded wheat (not normal), and an entire box (8) of Entemman's Chocolate donuts, dipped in my coffee.  Now, I'm no nutritionist, but I'd say that was easily 2000 cals and if I can cut eating food like that, this shit is amazing (but I fucking hate it too).

Hitting about 2 gallons of water per day, along with gatorade, pedialyte, and Smart Water.  Also still drinking my Naked fruit drinks and taking my aforementioned list of supplements.

5 more days my friends, just 5 more days.


----------



## PillarofBalance

At a gram a day its gonna be maybe 3-4 days before you start to feel more normal.  Its got a long half life.  Don't judge the stomach until you have been off for a week or so.  Its increasing the osmotic pressure in the intestines so you're full of water, especially in the colon.  

The appetite thing is always interesting.  DNP is known for causing carb cravings. Carbs cause more heat sides. Its like the DNP is tricking you into killing yourself lol... How was the heat after the donuts? 

You gave me shit about it, but this is why when I was on it once, I was making pb&j sammiches using cookies for bread.  I couldn't stop eating carbs and wanted to know how x amount of carbs would translate into heat.  I tried to explain, it doesn't matter how you eat on DNP. You'll lose weight no matter what. It really is that magical pill that all the fat women are looking for.


----------



## JOMO

Hang in there Big Guy. 

Entemman's Chocolate Donuts dipped in coffee! Its been far too long for myself.


----------



## SAD

PillarofBalance said:


> The appetite thing is always interesting.  DNP is known for causing carb cravings. Carbs cause more heat sides. Its like the DNP is tricking you into killing yourself lol... How was the heat after the donuts?



Lol.  Definitely more noticeable, but that's also because I had hot coffee in my stomach.  From the outside, you wouldn't know that anything changed because I literally sweat constantly on this snake oil.  



PillarofBalance said:


> You gave me shit about it, but this is why when I was on it once, I was making pb&j sammiches using cookies for bread.  I couldn't stop eating carbs and wanted to know how x amount of carbs would translate into heat.  I tried to explain, it doesn't matter how you eat on DNP. You'll lose weight no matter what. It really is that magical pill that all the fat women are looking for.



Yeah, I just didn't understand.  I fucking do now, fuck me.


----------



## 63Vette

Law of diminishing returns comes in to play when you go above 500mg/ed.....it HAS to brother. 
Please be careful and be wise brother. You do not have to get it all in one cycle. 
Many bros run dnp 2 weeks on, a month off, two weeks on a month off, etc. for about three cycles.

All I have run is the powder and I am looking forward to running the crystallized version but no way in hell I am going above 500mg/ed.

Great log brother.

Respect,
Vette


Oh, by the way, gummy bears and candy corn.... I am already stocking up on them.


----------



## SAD

63Vette said:


> Law of diminishing returns comes in to play when you go above 500mg/ed.....it HAS to brother.
> Please be careful and be wise brother. You do not have to get it all in one cycle.
> Many bros run dnp 2 weeks on, a month off, two weeks on a month off, etc. for about three cycles.
> 
> All I have run is the powder and I am looking forward to running the crystallized version but no way in hell I am going above 500mg/ed.
> 
> Great log brother.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, gummy bears and candy corn.... I am already stocking up on them.




Regardless of bodyweight/mass?  I'm a big believer in diminishing returns, but I assumed if a 210#er thought 500 was the magic number, then 750 might be for me?

If not, I'm stopping right now so I can save the rest for one more small run.

Thoughts? (Damn I feel like a newbie, changing his mind every 4 hours).


----------



## 63Vette

SAD said:


> Regardless of bodyweight/mass?  I'm a big believer in diminishing returns, but I assumed if a 210#er thought 500 was the magic number, then 750 might be for me?
> 
> If not, I'm stopping right now so I can save the rest for one more small run.
> 
> Thoughts? (Damn I feel like a newbie, changing his mind every 4 hours).



You are going to get damn good results at 500mg- there is no doubt in my mind. I have enough extra to put with any you have left for a second run. You are a grown man and I am a little out of place but I also want to maintain a clear conscience and would like for you to be healthy. 

7 days at 250 followed by 7 days at 500 is a GREAT first run. I ran the powder at 400 (it's weaker) and lost 12 lbs the six days AFTER I stopped. I was 245lbs at the time. 

You know what it is, you know what it does, you know how to use it. Now, be patient and if you decide on more than one cycle it's no biggie brother.

Again, please know that I am aware I am a bit 'out of line'. I am no one to tell you anything and I know it....

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## SAD

Fair enough (except for the part about accepting any handouts, despite the gesture being more-than-appreciated).  I will drop it back to 2 pills for the next 4 days and then call it quits for this run.

You are not out of line Vette.  Anytime you give advice, especially respectfully, that is for the safety and betterment of the recipient, you CANNOT be out of line.  That goes for admins, mods, vets, and regular Joes alike.

Appreciated,
SAD


----------



## Jada

Great log Sad!


----------



## SAD

Update : Day 11 - Run over.

Woke up this morning at 3:45 for work, made it to my bathroom (barely) and have explosive water diarrhea.  Every 90 minutes or so, all day, I've been pissing out of my ass.  I feel wicked dehydrated even though I've thrown back 2 gallons of water and a pedialyte today.  We all know that dnp+dehydration=death, so I'm cutting my run short.

I'm pretty disappointed because I feel like these last four days would be the pinnacle of the run, but I'm also slightly relieved that I'll be feeling normal again in a few days.

Will post up pictures and do side by side comparisons as soon as my water is balanced.

SAD


----------



## 63Vette

Good first run ... and a VERY wise choice to stop now. Slam some Poweraid Zero and the pedialyte drink water but also get some potassium and sodium and calcium in you.

My BEST home remedy for nausea and diarrhea : Saltine Crackers and 7up/sprite or ginger ale .....

eat all you can of the crackers and drink all you can of the carbonated beverage .... put the poweraid on ice.....

Good run bro.... in a few days you will have the totals..... by the way, a stomach bug has made the rounds here so it may very well not be related to the dnp BUT... you are correct that dehydration + DNP = Death.

Much Respect!
Vette


----------



## Jt79zxt

Have to agree with vette .. Wise choice on cutting it short .. Looking forward on seeing the results in a week ..


----------



## 63Vette

Bump.... Sad.... you alive bro?

Vette


----------



## StoliFTW

^^^^^^ what Vette said


----------



## SAD

Yeah, still alive guys.  My schedule is crazy right now because my shift work job switched to mids but my other job is normal hours, so I have sets where I work for 14 hours, then drive home, eat, kiss my wife, and head to the other job for 9 hours.  Between that and training and eating and sleeping and spending quality time with the missus, I don't have the time to post here.

Just to give you an idea of how the dnp run ended up though, I lost a total of 20 pounds and looked noticeably leaner in the face and neck. My waist stayed pretty blocky though, which is fine. After all, I'm a powerlifter.  All in all, I'll probably never run it again.


----------



## JOMO

You are a busy man. That's a hell of a life but I commend you to do what you have to do and make sacrifices.

20lbs sounds great for the 11days you ran it though. Hovering around the 260s?


----------



## SAD

Easily back in the 270s now, but I ate with a purpose when I finished the run.  There are those that say they have an anabolic rebound after a dnp run, and I was trying to take advantage of that.  Not sure how much of a rebound it was from the dnp, but I went from 268 to the high 270s in a matter of a week, so there definitely was a rebound.  Still look leaner now at 278ish than I ever have before.

Unfortunately, the goal of this run, besides losing bodyfat for health purposes, was to be able to stay in the 275# class without losing strength.   Seeing as I'm just cruising right now and I'll be at 280 in no time, I'd say I'm pretty well stuck in the 308# class, which means I need to bulk, lol!


----------



## PillarofBalance

SAD said:


> Easily back in the 270s now, but I ate with a purpose when I finished the run.  There are those that say they have an anabolic rebound after a dnp run, and I was trying to take advantage of that.  Not sure how much of a rebound it was from the dnp, but I went from 268 to the high 270s in a matter of a week, so there definitely was a rebound.  Still look leaner now at 278ish than I ever have before.
> 
> Unfortunately, the goal of this run, besides losing bodyfat for health purposes, was to be able to stay in the 275# class without losing strength.   Seeing as I'm just cruising right now and I'll be at 280 in no time, I'd say I'm pretty well stuck in the 308# class, which means I need to bulk, lol!



Can you just put the fork down? Figure out maintenance cals and dial it in?


----------



## SAD

Lol, I suppose I could, and probably should.  I just love being thick and strong, so for selfish reasons I prefer to bulk eat.  Make no mistake, I know beyond any doubt that I look better and am healthier when I am around 265-270, but I have some mental block about being lean.  I just don't like it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SAD said:


> Lol, I suppose I could, and probably should.  I just love being thick and strong, so for selfish reasons I prefer to bulk eat.  Make no mistake, I know beyond any doubt that I look better and am healthier when I am around 265-270, but I have some mental block about being lean.  I just don't like it.



Bigorexia... We all have it. Except herm. He likes being weak and puny. 

Do your numbers stack up in the 308?


----------



## SAD

My numbers don't stack up at 275, lol.  Honestly though, the 308 class is not as deep, so I'll be more competitive at most meets.  Right now on my cruise, I'm putting up big numbers on everything, so when I start blasting soon, I expect good things to happen.  Really looking for 645/420/660 at my next meet at the end of April.


----------



## DarksideSix

did you split your doses twice a day or take all at once?


----------

